# USS Belleau Wood Sunk



## comiso90 (Jan 1, 2008)

_*"Although she absorbed several hits by anti-ship missiles, she did not go down until scuttling charges were detonated along her bottom."*_

Does that mean we make great Assault Carriers or crappy anti-ship missles?

Sure she was devoid of fuel and munitions but the water tight compartments were probably open too..

Military Photos: USS Belleau Wood Sunk



.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> _*"Although she absorbed several hits by anti-ship missiles, she did not go down until scuttling charges were detonated along her bottom."*_
> 
> Does that mean we make great Assault Carriers or crappy anti-ship missles?
> 
> Sure she was devoid of fuel and munitions but the water tight compartments were probably open too..



Open? Maybe. Maybe not. I suspect if you are going to spend a million or so on ordnance, you might wish to make it as useful as possible from an engineering damage assessment perspective. Who knows. If the primary purpose was to make a reef, why shoot the damn thing from 30 miles out. Rather I suspect if was instrumented at both ends. For both air-to-ship ordnance expectations and from a ship-borne damage prevention perspective. Wouldn't suprise me if a few $ worth of instrumentation went to the bottom along with her, the analysis data linked realtime to nearby vessels.

Then again, maybe it was all done over a few beers...


----------

